# Grave Digger's let see them



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm a huge Grave Digger fan and if/when I get a Monster Truck I will be doing one up as Grave Digger.
Please post any pics of your Grave Digger inspired rigs, I would love to see what you got.

Lynn


----------



## Dino Lynn Bob (Sep 28, 2008)

No one has a Grave Digger?

Lynn


----------



## donhoejr (Nov 9, 2010)

I cant get my pics of my sons digger pics.


----------



## wfw94 (Dec 21, 2005)

Here is one that was at the 2012 East Coast Large Scale Nats.


----------



## tony357 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thats Cool, That grave digger is sweet..


----------



## adam777 (Nov 5, 2012)

nice rc car. thanks for sharing this nice picture. i am also wondering to buy a rc bil like this for my younger brother .


----------



## Smokinfour (Nov 25, 2013)

very cool looking,


----------



## rc.racer73 (May 7, 2015)

Grave Digger fan here as well.


----------

